
Ask HN: Do you know any examples of AI-generated fiction? - norlys
I&#x27;m working on a thesis on AI and the intelligent use of language and am looking for best practise examples, especially in the area of fiction.
======
MikeTV
Check out NaNoGenMo [1], a yearly challenge to write computer-generated
novels. Each year gets 100-200 entries (see the GitHub Issues tab) using
various techniques. The resource links are treasure troves as well.

Other relevant links I've collected, hoping to do this someday:

\- Writing like Engadget [2]

\- Story Generator [3]

\- MANOWAR Lyrics Generator [4]

\- Song lyrics generator [5]

\- How Neural Storyteller Works [6]

\- A Japanese AI Almost Won a Literary Prize [7]

[1] [https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2017](https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2017)

[2] [https://www.engadget.com/2015/12/02/neural-network-
journalis...](https://www.engadget.com/2015/12/02/neural-network-journalism-
philip-k-dick/)

[3]
[http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=storygen](http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=storygen)

[4] [https://dmatoso.com/manowar-lyrics-
generator/](https://dmatoso.com/manowar-lyrics-generator/)

[5] [https://www.song-lyrics-generator.org.uk/](https://www.song-lyrics-
generator.org.uk/)

[6]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170602194354/https://www.somat...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170602194354/https://www.somatic.io/blog/how-
neural-storyteller-works)

[7]
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnxnjn/a-japanese...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wnxnjn/a-japanese-
ai-almost-won-a-literary-prize)

------
xyeo
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evvq3n/game-of-
th...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evvq3n/game-of-thrones-
winds-of-winter-neural-network)

~~~
norlys
I should have noted that I already know about that one and the harry potter
fanfiction (that was actually a collaboration of authors and AI, which is why
the text makes more sense). Thank you anyway!

